# ماذا يعني Fm او Am او Pm في الراديو ..!!



## م.الـحـربي (17 أبريل 2007)

سأل احد الاخوة عن استخدام هذه الامور في هذا الرابط ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48875

ولان الموضوع له اهمية افردته بموضوع خاص ووجدت في احد المنتديات شرح جيد ومفيد .. 

*ما هو المقصود بالتعديل (Modulation) ؟*

التعديل ( Modulation ) هو إدماج موجتين أو أكثر في موجة واحدة ، تكوين أو تشكيل الموجة ، أي يغيّر أو يكوّن شكلها .







ولو "عدلنا" إلى جهد إشارة 1 بشكل جيب الزاوية وبتردد منخفض(1 كيلوهرتز) بإشارة ترددها (20 كيلو هرتز) فتصبح إشارة 2 للتردد العالي داخل الإشارة 1 بالتردد المنخفض وبذلك يتغير شكلها . 

والذي يحدث إلكترونيا هو أن إشارتين يختلف فيهن التردد ، يُمزجا ييعض من خلال صمام ثنائي ويخرجا منه كموجة معدلة .

تتغيرّ(تتعدل) سعة التردد العالي في الموجتين بإقطاع جهد التردد في الموجة المنخفضة. 

والتعديل يحتاج إلى عنصر كهربائي يكون منحناه ملتويا .

والسعة( Amplitude) هي مدى تحجم الموجة ، أي سعتها ، والسعة هي التي تتغير في هذا النوع من التعديل ، لذلك يسمى هذا النوع من التعديل "التعديل السعوي" (Amplitude modulation) . 

ويرتفع الصوت في إشارة المعلومات (منخفضة التردد) بتغيّر ( أو تأرجح ، أو تمايل) أشارة التردد العالي.

الأساس المبدئي للتعديل السعوي:






وتعتبر "درجة التعديل" المقاس للتعريف حـجم التمغط الأقصى لموجات المعدلة سعويا 

نسبة للإشارة الحاملة :

القيمه العظمى لجهد اشاره المعلومات
درجه التعديل= ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــ
القيمه العظمى لجهد الاشاره الحامله

*التعديل الترددي (FM):*

أن إذاعة الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية جويا بالتعديل السعوي ، مثل الموجة الطويلة ، المتوسطة والقصيرة ، لها بعض النواقص في جودتها خلال الاستقبال : تشويه ، جهود إزعاج تداخلية ، أو شرارات فدح ، فمن ناحية جودة الاستقبال فإن التعديل الترددي (FM) هو أحسن بكثير ، حيث تتعدل إشارة التردد العالي بإيقاع الإشارة المنخفضة للمعلومات وذلك تردديا ، أما السعة فلا تتغير. 

التعديل الترددي (FM)






ومبدئيا يتم التعديل الترددي (frequency modulation FM) بدائرة مذبذب مكون من ملف ومكثف متغيّر ، ويمكن تغيير (التعديل) ذبذبة التردد بتغيير قيمة الملف والمكثف. وأبسط إمكانيات التعديل الترددي هي استعمال لاقط (مكرفون) كثائفي (أنظر مبدأ الإرسال بالتعديل الترددي) ، حيث أن الصوت هو الذي يغير الكثافة به وبذلك يتغير تجاوب أو توليف التردد(Resonance ) في دارة الرنين . وهناك أيضا إمكانية التعديل بالصمام الثنائي الكثائـفي . 











*أما المبدأ البسيط لاستقبال للتعديل الترددي :*

فيتم التقاط إشارة التردد العالي بالهوائي عن طريق المكثف (1) ثم تدخل الإشارة عبر الصمام الثنائي لكي يتم تقويمها أو كشفها . وفي حالة ارتفاع التردد للإشارة السمعية (التردد المنخفض أو إشارة المعلومات)، تقل مقاومة المكثف (2) فيرتفع الجهد وبذلك الصوت في السماعة ، وفي حالة انخفاض التردد للإشارة السمعية ، فترتفع مقاومة المكثف فينخفض الجهد وبذلك الصوت في السماعة . 

ولتعريف كثافة الإشارة المعدلة تردديا تستعمل معادلة دليل التعديل :






دليل التعديل، في التعديل الترددي ( FM ) هي قياس لعلاقة تأرجح التردد بتردد المعلومات . ويقاس فيه كثافة إشارة معدلة بتردد .

*وهناك أنواع أخرى من التعديل :*

التعديل الطوري PM( Phase Modulation ) ، يغيّر فيها ذاويات طور الذبذبات الحاملة عالية التردد .

التعديل بنبضات السعة PAM ) Pulse Amplitude Modulation ) ، أي تكون بشكل نبضات والنبضات يكون لها سعة جيبيه .

التعديل بتغيّر عرض النبضات PDM )Pulse Duration Modulation) ، أي شكل النبضات يتغيّر في عرضها ولكن متساوية في سعتها .

التعديل بنبضات الشفرة PCM )Pulse Code Modulation) ، يتم فيه قلب النبضات الحاملة والمعدلة سعوياً إلى نبضات رقمية ، أي صفر وواحد .



*نطاقات التردد ، الرديو : *

- الموجة الفوق قصيرة ( FM ) أو التعديل الترددي (ت ت) 

من 87,5 ميجا هرتز- 104 ميجا هرتز

- الموجة القصيرة من 5,95 ميجا هرتز- 21,75 ميجا هرتز .

- الموجة المتوسطة من 510 كلو هرتز - 1605 كيلو هرتز .

- الموجة الطويلة من 150 كيلو هرتز - 285 كيلو هرتز .

التلفزيون ( الاستقبال عن طريق الهوائي )

- التردد العالي جداًً ( VHF ) من 47 ميجا هرتز - 230 ميجا هرتز .

- التردد فوق العالي ( UHF ) من 470 ميجا هرتز - 862 ميجا هرتز .


----------



## الجدى (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ً على هذه المعلومات الجميلة و نرجو المزيد و بالتوفيق


----------



## km6 (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الالمفيدة ونرجو تزويدنا بكل ما هو جديد لديك


----------



## anas hammad (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## MOBILE3008 (23 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم موضوع قيم و الله


----------



## ملك المهندسين (23 أبريل 2007)

صراحة الموضوع مشروح بطريقة مبسطة وسهلة 
بارك الله فيك 
افدنا بما هو جديد


----------



## graaaaand (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الطرح بهذه الطريقة المبسطة


----------



## سلطان الخوف (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخ


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## علاء الحوارات (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووور على الدرس الرائع


----------



## أبوالدحداح (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخيييييييييييير.يارب


----------



## أبوالدحداح (26 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله عندي مقابله في شركة لأجهزة اذار الحريق.ممكن حد يساعدني بمعلومات بخصوص هذا المجال.وله جزيييييل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## patman (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير و يجعله في موازين حسناتك 
كما يقال سهل ممتنع شرح سهل الفهم 


شكرا


----------



## م علي ناصر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة وشكرا على حميل المعلومات
ماهي الspline
وما دورها في التعديل الترددي والسعوي؟
شكرا ثانية!


----------



## momo5575 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب ممكن تعطيني اي تصمييم يعمل كجهاز ارسال الى الراديو :

المدخل يكون صوت عبر المايكروفون .
المخرج يكون الراديو AM Or FM

المشروع دا اشتغل عليه وسويت مودليت للمسج مع اشارة اخرى لكن ليست عندي الخبرة الكافية في استخدام الاريل -الانتنا - فذا فيه شيء يفيد يا ليت تفيدنا ..

وشكرا على المواضيع الطيبة ..


----------



## ادهم عامر (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## 78red78 (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ً على هذه المعلومات الجميلة merci


----------



## 78red78 (20 يونيو 2013)

merci bcp


----------

